# biorb air pump



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello all in the fish keeping part of the forum! I have a baby biorb (15l) i used to keep a nice little siamese fighter in and he did very well ..... until the heater malfunctioned  suppose i was lucky it didn't cause any more damage!! but anyway that is in the past and iv had this tank kicking around the house for a couple of years and have decided to set it back up again so I've been cycling it for a couple of weeks and have now added some plants and moss but my god id forgotten how loud the air pump provided with them is!! i have the tank in the bedroom so is there any very quite pumps available that i can use with this small tank as the noise is driving me nuts!!!
Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Most air pumps are pains! I can't recommend a quiet one as such, however I rest mine on a thick layer of bubble wrap to try and reduce vibrations. Alternatively, some people hang theirs up or wall mount them?

I've no idea how the biorb air pumps work but maybe one of these methods can help your situation.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Trade it in for 45l cube and get a HOB 

Ive seen people build little houses for their air pumps from sheets of packing foam, maybe that would help?


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice iv currently got it sat on some polystirene which seems to have cut off most of the noise to a level I can handle lol and iv just set this up as I had it lying around so didn't really think about upgrading it, tho now iv got quite a few plans in and some mosses on the way I'm tempted to go out and buy a bigger second tank so I can do that up and actually have some fish lol


----------

